# The price of Canon 1100D in Italy



## Aramone (Dec 23, 2013)

I bought a canon 1100D in Italy and I paid more than 300 you think is an acceptable price. In America how much does it cost? Thank from Italy.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 23, 2013)

Well in the UK the body with the kit 18-55 lens on Amazon is £245

I just bought the 600D and it came with the Non-IS 18-55 lens and it is really bad, the worst lens i have ever had, it`s going back 

John.


----------



## Designer (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's a link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Rebel-T...1387820603&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+1100d+camera

The list price in US dollars is $399.  You should not attempt to compare directly, however, because even considering the rate of exchange, your country has a different marketing infrastructure than the US.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Dec 23, 2013)

Designer said:


> Here's a link to the Amazon page:
> 
> Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T3 12.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm IS II Lens and EOS HD Movie Mode (Black): Rosewill: Camera & Photo
> 
> The list price in US dollars is $399.  You should not attempt to compare directly, however, because even considering the rate of exchange, your country has a different marketing infrastructure than the US.



And different tax and duty issues.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 23, 2013)

Smokeyr67 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a link to the Amazon page:
> ...



Import tariffs can have a big impact on the price to the consumer -- so it's not necessarily just about the currency exchange rates.


----------



## Aramone (Dec 23, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> Smokeyr67 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Thanks for the information. Merry Christmas and Happy new year


----------

